# Any drummers ?



## Cuchilo (18 Dec 2021)

I know Drago is obviously the king of the drums but any others on here ?
Long story short ive picked up a second hand electric drum kit ( Roland V drums ) Ive got a bit of a clue from being in bands but any tips or pointers to online lessons ?
Fanks .


----------



## farfromtheland (18 Dec 2021)

Which ever way you go I recommend getting the basics of grip and seat, snare height and reach right first. You should be able to use all four limbs relaxedly, so adjust your stool until playing doesn't disturb your balance or make you tense up. Choose sticks that fit your fingers - go to a shop like Foote's in Golden Square.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Dec 2021)

Cuchilo said:


> I know Drago is obviously the king of the drums...


What, as well as playing bass?


----------



## Seevio (19 Dec 2021)

I can play drums as well as people who aren't Beatles fans think Ringo can play.


----------



## PaulB (19 Dec 2021)

I'm in a drumming combo. Keep the Beat, we're called. A branch in Colne (where I live) and another in Haworth (where our boss lives). We make a good sound, too. 



View: https://www.facebook.com/Keep-The-Beat-Drum-Circle-115806966875296/videos/555596129063950

That's me far left, bottom row.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Dec 2021)

PaulB said:


> I'm in a drumming combo. Keep the Beat, we're called. A branch in Colne (where I live) and another in Haworth (where our boss lives). We make a good sound, too.
> 
> 
> View: https://www.facebook.com/Keep-The-Beat-Drum-Circle-115806966875296/videos/555596129063950
> ...



I have just spent 10 minutes watching that and thought that it was a bit repetitive. Then I realised that it is a 20 second recording which automatically loops back to the start!


----------



## crossfire (19 Dec 2021)

Have a look at SinaDrums, I think she does tuition at 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UkXaAzfJhXg
, don`t know anything about drumming but she seems good
Oh and I think her video of Whitesnake`s "Here I go again" is excellent


----------



## PaulB (19 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I have just spent 10 minutes watching that and thought that it was a bit repetitive. Then I realised that it is a 20 second recording which automatically loops back to the start!


You don't live too far from the Haworth one. Anyone can come along. It's Sunday afternoon there and great fun.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Dec 2021)

PaulB said:


> You don't live too far from the Haworth one. Anyone can come along. It's Sunday afternoon there and great fun.


It does sound fun, but I think if I do any musical socialising it would probably be with people in Todmorden. I've popped into the guitar centre a few times and there seem to be people getting together through them. (I'd have to do a lot practice before then though!)


----------



## PaulB (19 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> It does sound fun, but I think if I do any musical socialising it would probably be with people in Todmorden. I've popped into the guitar centre a few times and there seem to be people getting together through them. (I'd have to do a lot practice before then though!)


It's good fun and the sound is fantastic. The more the merrier, obviously but I don't go to the Haworth one so can't say much about them but that clip above is Colne and Haworth combined. We were playing at an event in Keighley.


----------

